# Please help, phone will only boot to Odin mode, no recovery or fastboot



## navybum (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Today I was flashing a kernel and my phone entered a boot loop at the Google screen. I tried to reboot into recovery to restore my nandroid backup, but the phone was stuck on the "Downloading" screen and the usual volume button options wouldn't work.

As I was still stuck in a bootloop I feared that I had bricked my phone, but after a couple hours I managed to get it to boot again by restoring a stock image using Odin. 

So now my phone boots, but Odin/"Downloading" screen remains my only option when trying to access recovery. Please help!!


----------



## xxaimbkstarxx (Jan 12, 2012)

Lol u have to hold up and down!


----------



## xxaimbkstarxx (Jan 12, 2012)

Pull battery and hold power up and down


----------



## navybum (Dec 20, 2011)

Haha, I know that!

Anyway, phone finally booted into recovery, but still seems to want to only go to Odin once every few times I try. Hmmm....


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

You may have a ... faulty? volume rocker which isn't registering correctly when powered off. Only reasoning I can think of why you would boot into download mode instead of fastboot/recovery.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

Use adb?


----------



## navybum (Dec 20, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> You may have a ... faulty? volume rocker which isn't registering correctly when powered off. Only reasoning I can think of why you would boot into download mode instead of fastboot/recovery.


Thats what I'm starting to think. I push it in as hard as I can and it still sometimes boots to Odin. This just sucks because when I restored my phone with Odin it erased my "sd card"


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

I had the same issue when I UV too much on franco's kernel 13.1. I got stuck in a boot loop, so i pulled the battery, popped it back in and held volume up and down plus power and it would only reboot into Odin. Nothing else. ADB/fastboot would not recognize my phone. no matter what or how i tried. had to do the same as you and push the factory image with odin. wiped everything including sdcard partition =(

Once I restored the factory image, i was able to enter bootloader screen so i can fastboot push CWM again without an issue.

EDIT

I doubt its a faulty volume key hardware, why would it work all other times as intended except for entering fastboot/bootloader?


----------



## navybum (Dec 20, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> I had the same issue when I UV too much on franco's kernel 13.1. I got stuck in a boot loop, so i pulled the battery, popped it back in and held volume up and down plus power and it would only reboot into Odin. Nothing else. ADB/fastboot would not recognize my phone. no matter what or how i tried. had to do the same as you and push the factory image with odin. wiped everything including sdcard partition =(
> 
> Once I restored the factory image, i was able to enter bootloader screen so i can fastboot push CWM again without an issue.
> 
> ...


My volume up key does require a pretty firm press to work most of the time, so I'm not sure if thats what it was. I was flashing franco.kernal 14.1 when it happened to me, so maybe that did it. Who knows? I'm just glad its working now, and I'm definitely going to start backing up my sd partition to my computer.


----------

